# Crawfish pattern wanted



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok fly guys. I'm looking for a good crawfish pattern to tie. I will post pics later with what I have used in past with some good success. Just looking for other options that you guys like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I just tie a woolly bugger with rubber legs and use clouser eye's , works well enough and the small mouth seem to like it a lot .


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I got this a few weeks ago from cabelas and did really well with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.flyfishohio.com/Skip's_Dad.htm


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

V Fisher - I saw that one and plan on tying a couple. You did pretty good with that one or just happened to see it and wanted to share? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I do the same as flymaker, woolly bugger in crawfish colors with rubber legs and various kinds of dumbbell eyes. The smallies and catfish hit them hard this summer and one steelhead late in the spring on them.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Another good one that has produced well for me is the bronze goddess. I think fly fisherpeople, myself included, fall into the trap of thinking we need an exact copy of a craw to catch a fish. Truth is, a bugger or goddess, which are just general patterns that kinda resemble a craw, seem to work just as well.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

crazy craw or conehead Madonna(fished with a sinktip but that's what makes the fly special) both in either orange n copper or olive n copper these are about all I fish anymore on my home rivers during the summer.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I tied it a few years back for a fly swap caught a few pan fish on it I never tried for smallies


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

My all-time favorite for smaller streams is The Stallcup Crazy-Dad but This is one I've been thinking about trying -- Morlock bunny-craw
In larger dirty water I normally use a Olive or black rabbit strip with rubber legs and dumb-bell eyes
Morlock Bunny-craw
hook Tiemco 200R, size 4-6
Weight&#8230; lead wire, 12 or so wraps of .030
Eyes&#8230; large bead chain
Tail (flash)&#8230; 2 strands blue and 2 strands red, Hareline Dubbin Krystal Flash
Tail (claws)&#8230; bunny strip tied so that they spread 
Tail (color accent)&#8230; small pinch of yellow marabou
Tail (hackle)&#8230; schlappen
Body (inner)&#8230; yarn that matches the Polar Chenille, tapered toward tail
Body (outer)&#8230; Hareline Dubbin, Polar Chenill
Good-Luck AND Good-Fishing


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Just did this one


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

